# Tomatoes, bugs and blight



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

My wife called and said that we have "white grubs" in our ripe tomatoes. They aren't eating any of the green tomatoes and we have 50+ green ones on the vine right now. I want to nip this in the bud and kill these little guys. Does Sevin work the best for this kind of problem or would something else work better?

Also my plant leaves have some sort of black and yellow spots, possibly blight on them? Any suggestions?

We have all kinds of plans for the tomatoes this fall and they are sure tasty so I want to get some sort of control of the problem. 

Thanks!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I guess another question would be Sevin dust or liquid (spray)?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I always used Sevin because if used right you can harvest without worry.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I read somewhere that if you remove all leaves branches that touch the ground at the begining of season you will not get the blight.. Dont know if its true or not but the few plants I have that show signs of it do have branches touching the ground. 
Also heavy water / rains can cause yellow leaves with black spots also..

Dont know about the bugs. Hope I dont have to learn this year.
I do get grubbs of some kind in my zuc plants. They get inside the leave stalks.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

That might be true Brandon because all of the blight is on branches that touch the ground. I picked up some Sevin for the grubs, hope it does the trick!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Never heard that about blight. My plants get blight every year from not enough watering, and also too much shade. I read that there is a mold that lives in the soil that can promote blight. Problem is, once you get it in your soil you pretty much can't get it out. 

It really isn't that big of a deal. What ends up happening with my plants is they get blight real bad toward the end of the season. By that time my fruit is ripe to pick. Granted without blight I would get more and larger fruits, but who needs more than a bushel every year like what I get... 

The grub is a tomatoe worm. It can bore through your stalk and you can't even see it until the whole plant is dead. If you remove every worm you should be ok. But I have had mature plants suddenly die, and cutting apart the plant reveals the worm.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I was going to start a separate post but maybe I can get a answer here first.

My tomatoes seem to have crazy forms and are black on the bottoms. They are green and not yet turned red. I have also noticed the plants around the base have turned yellow and are looking like they have cancer. I had this happen to last years plants.

I did something this year and last they may have caused it, just not sure and want to rule that out. I sprayed the plants with Miracle grow quite heavy. Is it possible I burned the plants? The tops look good and only my large tomatoes are like this. The cherry tomatoes are fine just like last year.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I was going to start a separate post but maybe I can get a answer here first.
> 
> My tomatoes seem to have crazy forms and are black on the bottoms. They are green and not yet turned red. I have also noticed the plants around the base have turned yellow and are looking like they have cancer. I had this happen to last years plants.
> 
> I did something this year and last they may have caused it, just not sure and want to rule that out. I sprayed the plants with Miracle grow quite heavy. Is it possible I burned the plants? The tops look good and only my large tomatoes are like this. The cherry tomatoes are fine just like last year.


I have 3 tomato plants, only 1 of them seems to be really healthy. Early on the Miricle grew the hell outta them and they grew like crazy, loaded with big tomato's. Then came the blight ( I don't think it was fromt he miricle grow), yellow and black spots on the leaves, but it didn't seem to hurt the tomato's themselves.

I was having problems with what I thought were tomato worms, so I sprayed them with Sevin. Seemed to work. Then yesterday I found out that the "white worms" my wife saw on one of the tomato's was really a slug. Found dozens of them, any branch near the ground had alot of slugs. 

My dad said that flat beer in a pan works, a rotten board, newspaper, or slug be gone. Anyone else had problems with slugs?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

yup, last year we had a bad slug problem, so early this year i put slug killer down. Worked pretty good, we still get a few but nothing like it was before. I'm thinking of finding another slug killer that allows immediate harvest after applying, hopefully eliminating them for good.

steve


----------

